# Probleme mit Netzwerkverbindung

## Manny35

Hallo!

Nun bin ich also endlich soweit und will Gentoo auf meinem neuen Rechner installieren. So weit, so gut....nur leider tritt schon bei der Netzwerkkonfiguration bzw. genauer gesagt beim darauffolgenden Test ein Problem auf:     :Sad: 

Die Einrichtung des Netzwerkes funktioniert ohne Probleme, ich kann mich mit dem Server des Providers verbinden, aber schon beim Anpingen eines Hosts gibt es Troubles: wenn ich die IP-Adresse angebe, funktioniert das Pingen, wenn ich allerdings die Webadresse (also "www......") angebe, wird die Meldung "Host unknown" ausgeworfen. Das ist natürlich hinderlich, wenn ich bei der Installation die Portage-Snapshots (Auswahl des Spiegels usw.) herunterladen will, denn dass ich vorher alle IP-Adressen anderwertig raussuche, ist doch mühsam und sicher nicht "im Sinne der Erfinder".     :Wink: 

Hatte jemand von Euch schon mal dieses Problem? Liegt es vielleicht am Provider? Die Option "IP-Adresse automatisch beziehen" habe ich durch die entsprechende Angabe beim pppoe-setup gesetzt, weil lt. Provider dies auch zutrifft.

Im Moment weiß ich leider nicht weiter.   :Question: 

Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe!

Grüße

Manny

----------

## aleph-muc

Hallo Manny35,

hast Du einen nameserver in die Datei /etc/resolv.conf eingetragen?

Z.B:

```
nameserver 194.25.2.129
```

Ist glaub ich einer der Telekom-Server.

Gruß

aleph

----------

## schmutzfinger

Das Problem liegt mit Sicherheit am DNS und kann, wie schon gesagt, durch die Angabe eines Nameservers gelöst werden.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nameserver 194.25.2.132
> 
> nameserver 194.25.0.125
> ...

 

Das wäre ein eintrag für 4 aktuelle NS von t-online.de.

----------

## mv

Wobei man sich das manuelle Eintragen auch sparen können sollte, wenn man usepeerdns benutzt...

----------

## Manny35

Danke mal für Eure Antworten; ich habe in der /etc/resolv.conf nachgesehen, dort sind 2 Nameserver vorgemerkt (dürfte der Provider aufgrund der Konfiguration im pppoe-setup bereitstellen). Ich habe zum Versuch die von Euch empfohlenen IP-Adressen eingegeben, das Ergebnis bleibt leider dasselbe:

Ich kann den Server des Providers (übrigens Inode Österreich) anpingen mittels Angabe der IP-Adresse; allerdings ist dieser Vorgang entgegen meiner gestrigen Behauptung bei anderen IP-Adressen auch nicht erfolgreich. Weiß nicht, bin ich zu blöd für das Ganze?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Habt Ihr noch andere Vorschläge? Außer dass ich das Ganze aufgeben soll, das will ich nach so kurzer Zeit nun auch wieder nicht, das muss ja funktionieren.   :Exclamation: 

Danke

Manny

----------

## Anarcho

Dann gib dochmal die Ausgaben von:

1. cat /etc/resolv.conf

2. cat /etc/nsswitch.conf

3. ifconfig -a

4. route -n

----------

## Manny35

Hallo Anarcho!

Entschuldige bitte meinen verspäteten Eintrag, aber mir ist Urlaub, Streß im Job usw. dazwischengekommen.

Die Einträge schauen folgendermaßen aus (da mein "Linux-PC" noch kein funktionstüchtiges OS drauf hat, muss ich es händisch erstellen):

1. cat /etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 195.34.133.21

nameserver 195.34.133.22

2. cat /etc/nsswitch.conf

passwd: compat

shadow: compat

group: compat

# passwd: db files nis

# shadow: db files nis

# group: db files nis

hosts: files dns

networks: files dns

services: dbfiles

protocols: dbfiles

rpc: dbfiles

ethers: dbfiles

netmasks: files

netgroup: files

bootparams: files

automount: files

aliases: files

3. ifconfig -a

Details erspare ich mir jetzt, es sind nach "pppoe-setup" und "pppoe-start" Einträge zu eth0, eth1, lo und ppp0 vorhanden (keine Fehlermeldungen ersichtlich)

4. route -n (Einträge in Wirklichkeit untereinander aufgereit, ich schreibe sie der Einfachheit halber nebeneinander)

Destination: 172.25.46.23, 10.0.0.138, 172.17.221.0, 127.0.0.0, 0.0.0.0

Gateway: 0.0.0.0, 172.17.221.1, 0.0.0.0, 0.0.0.0, 172.17.221.1

Genmask: 255.255.255.255, 255.255.255.254, 255.255.255.0, 255.0.0.0, 0.0.0.0

Flags: UH, UG, U, U, UG

Metric: 0, 0, 0, 0, 0

Ref: 0, 0, 0, 0, 0

Use: 0, 0, 0, 0, 0

Iface: ppp0, eth0, eth0, lo, eth0

So, das wär's mal.....irgendeine Idee   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Grüße

Manny

----------

## Ranziger Pansen

Hallo,

ich hatte auch mal dieses Problem an einem DSL-Anschluß von Versatel. Ich konnte nur die Seite des Providers erreichen, sonst nichts.

Der Fehler war ein zu großer MTU-Wert bei der pppoe-Einrichtung. Bei einem Router kann man dies einstellen. Wenn Du keinen Router hast kann man dies bestimmt irgendwo im Linux einstellen. Wo, das weiß sicherlich ein Veteran. Der Standard MTU-Wert ist 1492. Ich mußte meinen damals auf 1480 senken, dann hat alles funktioniert.

Gruß vom

Ranzigen Pansen

----------

## Manny35

Aha, interessant.

Daher meine Frage an die Profis: wo stelle ich die MTU ein?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Oder ist das Problem möglicherweise ein anderes   :Question: 

Danke

Manny

----------

## py-ro

```
man ifconfig
```

----------

## mv

 *Manny35 wrote:*   

> wo stelle ich die MTU ein?

 

mtu=... ist ein pppd-Parameter (IIRC kannst Du diese irgendwie in /etc/conf.d/net angeben - s. vermutlich /etc/conf.d/net.example).

Wobei Probleme mit mtu allerdings meistens auf eine defekte Paketfilter-Konfiguration zurückzuführen sind, (entweder lässt bei Dir oder bei irgendeinem Rechner unterwegs ein Paketfilter nicht alle ICMPs durch, die zur MTU path recovery benötigt werden, siehe z.B. http://www.sauff.com/dsl-faq/mtu-mini-faq.txt;

besonders schlecht ist das natürlich, wenn der Server des Providers diesen Defekt hat): Verkleinern der MTU vergößert den Overhead bei allen Datentransfers um den entsprechenden Anteil und sollte daher möglichst vermieden werden. Der übliche Wert 1492 sollte normalerweise richtig sein...

----------

## Manny35

Hallo allerseits,

bin draufgekommen, dass bei mir nach Netzwerkkonfiguration bei ifconfig für eth0 eine MTU von 1500 ausgegeben wird und für ppp0 von 1492.

Kann diese Differenz das Problem sein   :Question:   :Question:   Oder ist das egal.

Außerdem sollte eine Umstellung der MTU lt. example mit "mtu_eth0='1500'" funktionieren, geht bei mir aber nicht (Wert bleibt gleich).

Gruß

Manny

----------

## mv

 *Manny35 wrote:*   

> Kann diese Differenz das Problem sein

 

Nein, diese 8 Bytes gehen im Header verloren. Siehe Link in meinem letzten Posting.

----------

## Manny35

Hat keiner mehr eine Idee   :Idea:    Sonst muss ich meine Gentoo-Pläne fürs erste wohl oder übel auf Eis legen, denn eine netzwerklose Installation bringt mir nicht viel.   :Confused: 

Grüße

Manny

----------

